# Lab Puppies!!



## labs (Feb 17, 2010)

Puppies are 4 weeks old today. Very impressive lines, both parents are out of AFC and FC's. The mother is a true Fox Red color she is an outstanding upland dog, points naturally, she is very obiedient and an awesome family dog. She is out of AFC Kayscreek PDQ. She is also EIC and CNM CLEAR! The father is a dark caramel color and is sired by FC AFC Crow Rivers Courgars Mad Max. He is also EIC and CNM CLEAR. He is an incredible dog!! Have ran him in a few derbies and he has faired excellent for as young as he is. He has one JAM. He is an awesome duck dog marks birds excellent and is obiedient in the blind. These pups have a great future for both trial dogs, family pets and hunting dogs. I own both parents and they are just as much part of our family as they are hunting and trial dogs. I curently have 2 males and 3 females available. Check out my website for full pedigrees and pictures. I also have references from people who have either hunted, trained, or trialed both parents. 
http://www.uintaretrievers.com


----------



## labs (Feb 17, 2010)

Updated pictures from this week, pups are really taking to the birds! The last pictures are of the parents last week. 4 puppies still available, 2 males and 2 females.


----------



## labs (Feb 17, 2010)

two females remaining, I am tossing around the idea of keeping the last male but would let him go to the right home. I have lowered the price to 450 to try to move them before the holiday. The rest of the litter sold for 600. Pups are retrieving bumpers and sure do love birds. I have vidoe I can text from my phone if you want. Call or text with any questions. 307-679-4900

Thanks,

Colt


----------

